# Sticky  Funding Help for Petowners in Need



## BellaLina's Mom

With the hard economic times we find ourselves in today, due to job losses, the cost of living on a steady rise or other financial hardships, pet owners are having difficulties taking care of their beloved pets. Below is a list of links to organizations offering help. If you or anyone you know are having trouble affording needed pet care, please visit these sites. 

Every organization has its own guidelines and limitations for assistance. You'll need to check with each to determine whether your circumstance fits within their guidelines. 

•	ThePetFund.com http://thepetfund.com/

•	AAHA Helping Pets Fund http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/

•	Help-A-Pet http://www.help-a-pet.org/

•	IMOM http://www.imom.org/

•	Piggers' Pals http://www.piggerspals.org/

•	CareCredit http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html

•	Tails of Hope Foundation 
http://www.tailsofhopefoundation.org/about/what/what.html

•	Dougal's Fund http://www.welcome.to/dougalsfund

•	United Animal Nations (LifeLine Rescue & LifeLine Individual) 
http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=161

•	FVEAP (Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program) 
http://www.fveap.org/sys-tmpl/door/

•	United Animal Nations(LifeLine Individual) 
http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=167

•	IAADP (International Association of Assistance Dog Partners) 
http://www.iaadp.org/VCP.html

•	Cats In Crisis 
http://www.catsincrisis.org/

•	Canine Cancer Awareness (CCA)
http://www.caninecancerawareness.org/


----------



## sullysmum

We are really lucky to have help in uk...... and thats really good you found these, i am going to send onto a couple of friends in usa.Thankyou.


----------



## Brodysmom

Thank you for posting this great list. We hope we never have to use it, but it's good to know these organizations exist!


----------



## ahra1284

sullysmum said:


> We are really lucky to have help in uk...... and thats really good you found these, i am going to send onto a couple of friends in usa.Thankyou.


what kind of help do you have?


----------



## Aquarius

Well done on researching this and posting it up!


----------



## Mandy

that is very good of you to take the time to reserch and post this xxx


----------



## chihuahualondon

Thats good to know


----------



## *Princess*

good post !! :thumbsup: x


----------



## princesslisa31

sullysmum said:


> We are really lucky to have help in uk...... and thats really good you found these, i am going to send onto a couple of friends in usa.Thankyou.


do we? I have never had any help,the only help I have had is the vet saying I dont have to pay for the injections all in one go,I can spread the cost,which is still at least 25 quid at each visit!!


----------



## whiterose

sullysmum said:


> We are really lucky to have help in uk...... and thats really good you found these, i am going to send onto a couple of friends in usa.Thankyou.


We have the PDSA pet aid hospital here in UK. If your on a low income, out of work & receive certain benefits (financial help) then you can get 'free' pet care. They just ask for a minimum contribution or as much as you can afford towards the cost of your pets treatment.
As far as im aware, it is basically 'vets in training'. It lets them get experience before being fully qualified. They get their funds solely from contributions and what money people leave to them in their will's, fundraising etc.
Its pretty good and is ALWAYS busy. They do a lot of hardwork!


----------



## pmum

Thank Jesus for wonderful people.
I hope the Lord blesses them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Not a funding source, but I found a site a while ago for families needing help purchasing pet food. You need to be on food stamps or some other form of government assistance, but the link is Pet Food Stamps

I haven't used them but I've investigated their Facebook page a bit and they seem to be a very helpful resource for families in need.


----------



## Kenziesmith

Hey... I am glad that you have created this thread for pet owners. I often donate something or the other for this social cause.


----------



## Bridget71

Thank you so much for putting this list together.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chihui

Very useful! thanks for sharing, this is a nice cause ♥


----------

